# bringing your hedgie out



## yeamon

For those of you who bring your hedgie places like shopping or out in public, how do you transport it? Do you bring it in a purse, or hold it in your hands, or in a towel or something? I've heard of people bringing their hedgies out but they've never specified what they brought the hedgehog in haha. I was just curious. I can't wait for summer when I can let my hedgehog get some fresh air outside!


----------



## Stephanie76

Hedgehogs are nocturnal creatures. I think taking them to places with you risks them possibly getting stressed out. I know some people, in the summer, might take them on super short trips to places, but I personally would not do this. Also, if you are ever transporting your hedgehog in your car, you should have the proper equipment for doing so in case of an accident. If I am ever driving with my hedgehog, no matter how short the distance, she is always in a hard-sided cat carrier, buckled in, in case of an accident. 

I have read many articles lately on how people are obtaining hedgehogs as more of a "purse accessory" and I don't mean to make assumptions, but I am hoping this isn't the case. Hedgehogs really should be left in their familiar territory during the day time, again, as they are nocturnal creatures.

These are exotic animals and sometimes I feel people don't respect them as such.

** I want to note I am not trying to sound so snippy, but I really love these animals and I think they deserve to be treated with the utmost respect.


----------



## yeamon

This definitely isnt a purse pet at all, I had just read somewhere that some people take them out and I didnt really understand how. As for my hedgehog at the moment, she's very very shy so I dont think she'd like to be taken out in public anyhow, unless it was in my backyard where she could roam a bit. Otherwise I'm just working on getting her to unroll and unspike herself when I pick her up


----------



## Lilysmommy

I have taken Lily out a few times, including twice to school (college classes) with me. I take her in a small hard plastic cat carrier in the car. For carrying her around wherever I've taken her, I have a soft fabric carrying bag that I bought from Nancy. It came with a small blankie and I usually put a handful of fleece strips in it for her to dig in. Lily really likes it.

It does depend on your hedgehog as to whether it's a good idea to take them out. Some get stressed out by new places or people so much that it's better to just leave them home. Lily's a friendly girl, and I'm always careful to keep an eye on her reactions when I have her out in a new location. When I took her to school with me, we weren't there for longer than 3 hours, and she spent most of that in her bag sleeping. The few times I took her out of her bag, I kept her on a liner or her blankie (so she wouldn't get a chill from the tables), and I made sure to bring treats, some of her kibble, and her bottled water, along with a small bowl. I also make sure I have a spare handwarmer in the bag's pocket when I take her someplace, in case the weather or temperature changes and I need it to keep her warm.



Stephanie76 said:


> I have read many articles lately on how people are obtaining hedgehogs as more of a "purse accessory" and I don't mean to make assumptions, but I am hoping this isn't the case.


I know what you're talking about. A couple of months ago, I was looking at hedgehog questions on Yahoo Answers, and some young teen girl (around 13 years old, I think) was asking about getting a hedgehog because she wanted to take it everywhere with her in her purse. :x


----------



## shetland

As always Kelsey is 100% perfection in her concern for Miss Lily's welfare!!!!!!! I just love Miss Lily stories!!!


----------

